# Have you got any goals in mind for 2012?



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Anything specific? Anything general? Fishing goals? Tying goals? Here's a few I'm thinking about:

-catch bass on one of my basswood poppers
-Fish Ohio bass on the fly (this one went unfilled last year)
-10lb+ carp on the fly
-get some good trout/steelhead video footage
-continue exploring AEP ponds/lakes in my kayak
-my #1 goal, as always...have fun 

I'm really hoping the weather cooperates a little better this coming year. Spring flooding in my area more or less ruined my spring. I had a mile hike to my house from where I could park for the better part of 2 weeks because of flooding, and the Hocking was practically unfishable til June.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Great topic.....

-catch white bass and hybrids on the fly. I've caught many spinfishing, but none on the fly yet.

-become good at catching carp on the fly instead of just getting one here and there.

-explore lakes and creeks close to home, even if they only have chubs lol

-definitely try to film my fishing adventures a little more

I'll think of some more......


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

My goals would include the following (with regards to outdoors):

1.) Fish the Mad River. Perhaps find a fishing pal close by to hit the river together every now and then.

2.) Catch a brown trout

3.) Catch a stryper, or hybrid, on a fly

4.) fish more local small streams and creeks with a 1wt or less fly rod outfit (to be had still).

5.) Complete all of the above with my daughter.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I want to catch every species of Fish Ohio fish on a fly rod. I get very close every year, but some just seem impossible. (Ex. Blue Catfish) I'll settle for a Fish Ohio grand slam on the fly however. 


I'd like to get into some more buffalo and white bass. :B


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Catch a trout in Tionesta.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

To catch an equal number of quality Bass as I have each of the last five years.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

All with a flyrod of course...


1) First and foremost....Catch a Steelhead!!!!!! (kinda hopin I don't have to wait until 2012 for that one.

2) A Musky...at least 30"

3) Smallmouth and Largemouth/Spotted at least 2lbs out of the Ohio River....

4) 1 or more fish Ohio Bluegill

5) Have equal success catching panfish that I had last summer as far as different species caught.

6) Catch a trophy trout when in New Hampshire this summer

Beyond the fishing...Begin to master the art of the cast and line mending in that I can read the water, execute the cast, and mend the line in such away that the presentation is exactly the way I wanted it.....ON THE FIRST TRY!!!!

Cool thread!!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just to have a better year next year than this one has been. almost everything i have done this year has went to crapp. next year has got to be better.

i do plan on filling a couple of open seats on erie next year. i have never done anything like that before. i want to meet some of the other ofg members. and its hard for me to get enough people that wants to make a trip with my boat from muncie ind. just costs to much. i,ve already been talking to a couple of guys that have offered to take me out. and they seem like the kind of guys i look forward to meeting. just hope everything works out.

i do plan on making atleast 2 trips up next year. one for a long weekend and one for my sons vacation the 2 middle weeks of july. i do hope all of you do what you want to do and more,LOL.
sherman


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

In no particular order:
--Catch a good sized stream/river smallie on the fly.
--First northern pike on a fly.
--Yearly goal (haven't missed yet)..Put somebody onto their 1st Fish Ohio bluegill. Big 'gills on the fly are my absolute passion!
--Teach the youngest Grandchildren fly fishing. They're asking now, so the time is right.
Mike


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

fishing around less people
picking up more trash on the river banks
helping others that have questions about fly fishing/fly tying


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

my number one goal this year is to stay out of the hospital and out from under the surgeon's knife.... LOL... after two arthroscopic knee surgeries and a throat surgery, I've had my fill.

Fishing wise, I'd like to try some WV streams for Speckies. I went years ago, had a blast, but never went back.

I'd love to go to Montana. I've fished the high country in Colorado, along with some very pristine streams in Oregon, but I've never been to Montana.
I think it's time. 

I have a friend who is thinking about opening up a small fly shop in Cuyahoga Falls next summer.

He already has an existing business (music shop) located right on the river, has his own docks, two boats, and great access to the river. He wants to use some of his extra space for a small fly shop and he has asked me to work it for him, tying flies, sellling rods, giving casting lessons and even guiding an occasional trip or two for smallies. 

I don't expect to retire on the wages - LOL - but it would suppliment my main gig as a working musician and I think it'd be fun, too.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

1) Get back on the water in 2012! Ive been dealing with a lot of family/estate issues this year, and have not fished since July.

2) Start stalking Big Game (carp and hybrids) with the fly rod.

3) Fish with more people

4) Learn to tie something more exciting than a woolly bugger

5) Find time to fish during business trips


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

steelheader007 said:


> fishing around less people
> picking up more trash on the river banks
> helping others that have questions about fly fishing/fly tying


+1 in the last 2 years i've started picking up any trash that i can on the river and never fail to come home with full pockets. Fishing line and plastic bags are the worst, I can't believe the number of people who cut off a birds nest and just drop it right there........

My 2012 goals would be.

1) catch a walleye on the fly (one that I tied).

2) land a carp over 15 lbs on the fly.

3) Find a place close to home (solon) that has some nice gills for the wife.


----------



## buckeyeflyguy (Jan 22, 2009)

It is good to have goals! Each year, my son and I pick out a few new species to catch and cross off of my bucket list. Targets for 2012:

-King salmon

-Silver salmon

-Dolly Varden

-Arctic char

We are headed to Alaska this summer, God willing. Good luck to everyone with their goals and merry Christmas!


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

I cheated last year catchin fish with flys I tied with a light spinning out fit so this year I'm getting a fly rod and getin after the big gills with a few new creations I've been coming up with this winter 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Build a poling tower for my 14 footer and then see if I can sweet talk my wife into poling me around the west end of Sandusky Bay while I throw bugs at feeding Carp! "Dream on" she said! Also do some near shore, nite bite Walleye fishing off Cleveland. We've caught them as shallow as 2 fow on plugs and I'm sure big noise making streamers would work great! Just have to make a point to do it.


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> Catch a trout in Tionesta.


I assume ur talking about NW PA? Lots of great little mountain streams in that area...shouldn't be too big a challenge. I get up that way a few times a year. 

My main goal is to capture the fun and essence of fly fishing on video in 2012. Made a few videos this past year....put a whole new perspective on the sport for me. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

I want to get back to WV more often. I want to get back to Colorado. I want to get the kids out more. Finally, I want to create an entire blooper video of Sweetfeet! In the trees, falling down, etc.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Spend less time wishing and more time fishing.
Get a hybrid striper on a fly rod. 
Get a sizable flathead on a fly rod 

edit: and explore a new spot I heard about where you can get 20 lb carp by drifting nymphs. Might give my switch rod a workout!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Spend less time wishing and more time fishing.
> Get a hybrid striper on a fly rod.
> Get a sizable flathead on a fly rod
> 
> edit: and explore a new spot I heard about where you can get 20 lb carp by drifting nymphs. Might give my switch rod a workout!


Clayton let me know if you need a partner getting those carp!


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

fishmerf said:


> I want to get back to WV more often. I want to get back to Colorado. I want to get the kids out more. Finally, I want to create an entire blooper video of Sweetfeet! In the trees, falling down, etc.


Really? Are you gonna go there!? I don't think there could possibly be any better entertainment for these fine fella's than seeing YOU go all-in on the Mac as you were "stealthily" creeping up on that rising fish. There is no amount of footage of me loosing YOUR flies that could possibly beat that.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Also, two other goals:

Fish with TheCream
Catch more fish than him when I do


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Clayton said:


> Also, two other goals:
> 
> Fish with TheCream
> Catch more fish than him when I do


Good luck. 

I gave up on the flathead on the fly deal. I have wanted that so badly for so long, and to this point have never so much as hooked one. Channel cats are fun on the fly and I get a handful of them every year, but oh how much fun a 20lb flathead would be! :B


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

some more...

Bowfin on the fly

Pike on the fly

Steelhead on a dry maybe

fish a limestone spring creek

catch 100 fish in a day on the fly(almost got it this year)


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

1) Hook up with some guys here in Central Ohio for fishing fun.

2) Always carry my trash picker upper and a garbage bag to clean up other peoples trash to become a better steward of the land.

3) Cast Better

4) Fish dry flies in PA

5) Catch a fish on a fly I tied.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Spend more time on the water and less on the computor.


----------



## Shakesbeere (Jan 1, 2012)

Just checked off one of three goals today, first day of the year. Got my first carp, just sneaked into fish ohio size too. Now for the trout and muskie. Gonna need another rod for that though. Would also like to get into some fish Ohio smallies.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

TheCream said:


> Good luck.
> 
> I gave up on the flathead on the fly deal. I have wanted that so badly for so long, and to this point have never so much as hooked one. Channel cats are fun on the fly and I get a handful of them every year, but oh how much fun a 20lb flathead would be! :B


We can go swing for hybrids at a certain spot down here (if it EVER STOPS RAINING) and probably hook one up accidentally at some point. Tie up some tube flies and bring a sink tip


----------

